# Ford Econoline Recall



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, I got a letter in Mail just the other day, I love the way that Ford told Obama to take his stimulus money (government buy out) and stick it where it will stimulate his prostate


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

It even affects vans WITHOUT the cruise control. My 01 E250 does not have cruise control...but it IS recalled for that issue.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If any of you guys are still running any '93 - '03 E-series vans with cruise control, there's a recall going on. The speed control deactivation switch (on the front of the master cylinder) is being replaced. Apparently, it can weep a bit of fluid and start a fire. It's a 15 minute free repair at the dealer.


that was my first van...drove great, ran the hell out of it.


----------

